# Any ladies in Halifax that want to train with me?



## tiara (Dec 30, 2011)

I need a gym buddy preferably in Halifax! Going to Fitness First at moment and can go every weekday after 4.30 and anytime at weekend!

Is there any girls that need a buddy? If not I'd accept a man buddy but one that won't perve lol!!

I'm struggling with motivation going on my own!

Any offers let me know! And please only serious responses lol!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd probably turn of your VM and PM's right about now !


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i used to go fitness 1st in halifax its a decent gym, how old are you? i have a lady friend who goes there currently


----------



## tiara (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm 24 Baggsy, yeah it's a decent enough gym, just a bit boring at the moment going on my own!


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

My sister goes there I think. I can ask her?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

which Halifax as the one im a member of has a girl who goes to the gym

:lol:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

tiara said:


> I need a gym buddy preferably in Halifax! Going to Fitness First at moment and can go every weekday after 4.30 and anytime at weekend!
> 
> Is there any girls that need a buddy? If not I'd accept *a man buddy but one that won't perve *lol!!
> 
> ...


maybe post up a pic to stir the interest of genuine non pervy male posters


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

inb4 full inbox


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys please don't scare this lady off... keep it friendly not pervy.

tiara - have you considered posting a training journal on here? Can be pretty good for motivation, and as I'm sure you've found already we have a fair few helpful experienced female and male athletes who will happily help you out if you need any advice on anything


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the fact you stated no pervs lol. But thats probably what your going to get now


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Might also be a good idea to state the sort of training program you're interested in doing... no point finding a partner who has a completely different training program to you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

try doing some classes? i imagine there good for motivation.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Tiara I'll come train with you but I like to train naked :whistling:


----------



## tiara (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha! Just read all these!! I'm basically wanting to lose weight! Not too bothered what I do as long as I lose it! Ha! Need to tone up too!

I used to do spinning class but I had an op on my feet and I think those stirrup things would hurt me so stopped that for now and just doing weights really. And body pump classes! Only just got back into it after operation and went ott on Tuesday! I'm now hobbling about as every single muscle in my body kills! Haha!

I couldn't even pull my handbrake up with one arm the other day! Eeek!

Please if you do know anyone that goes down let me know and I can have a chat with them on fb or meet them down there see how we get on!

I'd like to do just weight work at moment but I will force cardio if needs be!

As for piccies...nooooo way! I've fallen for that trap before boys!! Haha! X


----------



## tiara (Dec 30, 2011)

PredatorN please ask your sister! Won't do any harm!


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Tiara - Send us an email on [email protected] and I will put you guys in touch.


----------

